# Spycam/dashcam From The Bay



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Basically I bought what is described as a spycam from the bay

at a cost of Â£5.90 all in. It is referred to online as a dvk808 and

is the shape and size of a car alarm fob with a tiny pinhole size

camera at the front.

I put in a 2Gb mobile phone memory card which gives approximately

35-40 minutes recording time and stuck it to my dashboard and this

is the results.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Quite impressed! Got a link to the seller?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Quite impressed! Got a link to the seller?


pm sent


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

We now all know where you live.









Later,

William


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Volume nearly blew me out of my seat !!!!!!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

That isn't bad. Can you erase a video without connecting it to a PC?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Raptor, I've just ordered one to play with.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Julian Latham said:


> Volume nearly blew me out of my seat !!!!!!


Lol, maybe should have given a warning.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

shadowninja said:


> That isn't bad. Can you erase a video without connecting it to a PC?


You can't no. When you connect to a PC it comes up as

a removeable drive and you can delete the files in the folder.

Also I remember reading that if your recording goes on for

longer than the memory card can hold it overwrites itself

and corrupts the video.

This is a site dedicated to the different versions of the

camera.

http://www.chucklohr.com/808/


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I might well have a use for one of those - - what's the biggest size memory you can stuff it with? - - effectively the longest record time?

:weed:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

mel said:


> I might well have a use for one of those - - what's the biggest size memory you can stuff it with? - - effectively the longest record time?
> 
> :weed:


The one I bought says it will support a 32Gb memory card so it would record for

a considerable time but a point to note is that the battery will only last for

approximately an hour before it needs recharged.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd just like to have something that records the journey but at the end of it, if nothing interesting has happened, I'd be able to quickly wipe it without having to reconnect. Shame looping corrupts the video.


----------



## MattTheBass (Nov 25, 2011)

Gotta love the sound of that engine...


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

MattTheBass said:


> Gotta love the sound of that engine...


I know, the way it burbles and growls gets me

giddy every time I start her up. It also pops and

bangs every now and again


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

TNX for reply, I've ordered up one and an 8gig card to see how/if it will work for me!

I need unobtrusive video for dancing, pupils get uptight if you produce a camera and all the gubbins, and it's only for analysis of our own faults in teaching/demonstrating. This looks like I could blu-tak it to the stage and pop the button to let it run for a 45 minute lesson then replay on the laptopthingy.

We'll see!

:weed:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Raptor said:


> MattTheBass said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love the sound of that engine...
> ...


You can't beat the boxer burble :thumbup:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Mutley said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > MattTheBass said:
> ...


I honestly don't think I will ever drive anything

else as long as I live. First time I drove one I

fell in love.

Mine's a my97 Turbo 2000 Wagon, whats yours?


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

dont tell us you are a "scoobynet" member ? !!

Now that is a forum of "issues"


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

LJD said:


> dont tell us you are a "scoobynet" member ? !!
> 
> Now that is a forum of "issues"


Lol, I am a member there but rarely post. As you

say lots of issues.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Raptor said:


> LJD said:
> 
> 
> > dont tell us you are a "scoobynet" member ? !!
> ...


Yep I'm a member there as well (mutley wrx) I rarely post, as you say lots of issues 

Gratuitous pic of my57 WRX


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Old school gratuitous shot :yes:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Mutley said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > LJD said:
> ...


Must admit never really been a scobby fan, but that one has changed my mind. BUEAUTILFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Had a look round this tonight. The boys said this was a bit special ?????










No idea how it went or what mods it had but it sounded quick :lol: :lol:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

22B?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Had to remove the video due to a copyright claim, killjoys


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

sparky the cat said:


> Must admit never really been a scobby fan, but that one has changed my mind. BUEAUTILFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :hi: Cheers Sparky



Raptor said:


> Had to remove the video due to a copyright claim, killjoys


Having Prefab Sprout playing in the background was probably the only thing that spoilt the video, I would much prefer to listen to the sound of the exhaust


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Funnily, in the back of my mind, I did wonder how long before YT pestered you about it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

My keyring arrived this morning, impressed with the pcture quality from a thingy costing less than a couple of pints! :yes:

Only wants to record in roughly 30 second chunks though, must investigate more on that wensite to see the version I've got plus if I'm dong something wrong. And relaticely easy to use out of the plastic bag - - doesn't come in a box! :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mel said:


> Only wants to record in roughly 30 second chunks though,


Should surely be enough for you....................


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

A friend has two RC helicopters. Must let him know for sky in the sky, or looking for shoals of fish....

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

MarkF said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Only wants to record in roughly 30 second chunks though,
> ...


BAD Mark! I'll get you for that one! :lol:

A bit or research on the website, it appears I've got a #3 type one that's really a #6, Yeah I know it doesn't make sense, but it does if you read the whole set of pages. So I follow the generic instructions on the web pages and it's me, I've been doing it wrong (don't say a word MarkF h34r: )

Took it to dance class to-night and recorded 40 minutes no problem! The downside is of course, you have no way of knowing exactly what field of view that is being recorded, till you hook it back up to a computer. The plus side is the very small physical case, it IS literally a keyring, and covert filming is very easy. Quality is cceptable for what I want to do - - i.e. a check on my personal teaching habits and skills - - - and just as soon as I finish this Mars Bar and Crisps Sandwich, I really must go on that diet 

Seeing yourself is worse than listening to an audio tape of yourself - -


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Update on the keyring camera - - the limitation on recording time is the internal battery life. I don't think I've managed to fully charge it yet via the USB connection, but it managed 40mins 38 secs last night at dance class. I also get the impression the ambient light may make a difference. :yes:

As a serious camera, it's a toy, but it really is good fun, and surprisingly good quality for less than sicksquid - - basically you can't go wrong if you accept the limitations and just enjoy "playing bonnie". The technology is from cellphones, so that's the sort of video quality you can expect. I also discovered you can use it in just the same way as a phone to take single still pictures. In video mode, close up pictures tend to slip stream behind the moving object or person. :lol:

I'm not posting video of myself till I've done the Atkins for a year or so - - - :rofl2:

It's well worth getting if you have any kind of activity you want to record unobtrusively h34r:


----------

